# Gallertartige Fäden mit schwarzen Eiern



## Seelenwanderer (13. Apr. 2010)

Wir haben beim Abfischen von Blättern unter einer Schwimmpflanze zwei meterlange farblose Gallertfäden mit dunklen Eiern gefunden. Wenn es Fischeier wären, würden wir Sie gerne behalten.
Momentan haben wir noch 8 Grad Wassertemperatur und wir wissen nicht, wann der Schlüpftermin sein könnte.
Sollten es Kröteneier sein, würden wir die Eier vor dem Schlüpfen gerne ins Nachbargewässer umsiedeln, um die __ Kröten-Invasion in den Folgejahren zu vermeiden? Ausserdem würden die Fische sie wohl nicht fressen? Wer kann uns hier einen Rat geben? Vielen Dank.


----------



## axel (13. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Gallertartige Fäden mit schwarzen Eiern*

Hallo Seelenwanderer 


Das ist Krötenlaich . Kannste aber ruhig im Teich lassen . Ne Kröteninvasion gibts da nicht .
Das regelt die Natur schon von alleine.
Kröten halten sich eh nur zur Laichzeit im Teich auf .

lg
axel


----------



## Seelenwanderer (19. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Gallertartige Fäden mit schwarzen Eiern*

Vielen Dank Axel. Wir habe einen Teil in den naheliegenden Graben gesetzt. Den Rest darf die Natur regeln. lg Jörg


----------

